

Police taser woman after she tried to buy too many iPhones from Apple store - jamesgagan
http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/12/13/u-s-police-taser-chinese-woman-after-she-tried-to-buy-too-many-iphones-from-apple-store/

======
jelled
"A scuffle ensued which ended when police tasered Li."

So they didn't tase her for simply trying to buy to many iphones? Shocking.

~~~
unkoman
Haha.

------
greenyoda
Already discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4917405>

